# demon shine



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

if anyone is on a budget and wants some cleaning gear morrisons have demon shine box set like this on sale now for £5 we know this isnt the best but i also remember some of us arent quite as flush as others so hope this might help someone out or maybe even for newbies to get started with 








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

That's a bargain. 
Are they samples of all their products?
Must be for a fiver. 

Gonz.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

great gonzo said:


> That's a bargain.
> Are they samples of all their products?
> Must be for a fiver.
> 
> Gonz.


no gonz they're all 1l bottles! its worth the fiver just for the bottles themselves!


----------



## Liam85 (Mar 25, 2015)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> no gonz they're all 1l bottles! its worth the fiver just for the bottles themselves!


Was just about to say that. I need new bottles but we don't have any Morrisons in Northern Ireland.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

just been to one near me none in so ill try the other one later on see if they have any  

thats naff liam luckily for me they're from the area i live so theres quite a few round here to try if needs be


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

my thinking behind getting a couple is for when the family come and say 'give mine a quick wash' this might be handy :lol:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> no gonz they're all 1l bottles! its worth the fiver just for the bottles themselves!


Bloody hell!!!
I'm up for that, hope there's some left in my local store tonight or I'm going to kick off. Might even beat up a few granny's.

Gonz.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

great gonzo said:


> Bloody hell!!!
> I'm up for that, hope there's some left in my local store tonight or I'm going to kick off. Might even beat up a few granny's.
> 
> Gonz.


haha i was there at 8am this morning for it opening and there was none left  just got to try the other one now


----------



## Farquhar (May 15, 2007)

Just called my local and they have twenty in stock and he confirmed that thye are 1L bottles!


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Farquhar said:


> Just called my local and they have twenty in stock and he confirmed that thye are 1L bottles!


tell them to send some up my way :lol:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Can you reserve them?

Gonz.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

great gonzo said:


> Can you reserve them?
> 
> Gonz.


doubt they'll save them probably best off ringing local store before you set off to make sure its not going to be a wasted journey, my mrs gone to town this morning so shes going to check for me see if there is any before i go later but its only 1.5 mile away so not too far to go


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Sod it I'm still going to go on the strength of pushing the old granny's out the way. 

Gonz.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

great gonzo said:


> Sod it I'm still going to go on the strength of pushing the old granny's out the way.
> 
> Gonz.


can just imagine it now :lol: steaming into morrisons swiping them outta the way, god forbid someone just beats you to last one :doublesho


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

It's all going to go "radio rental"

Gonz.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

I can see the headline now 'Purple detailer tears up local superstore for demons'


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

great gonzo said:


> It's all going to go "radio rental"
> 
> Gonz.


get em gonz! :lol: make sure you let us know how the adventure goes though


----------



## Farquhar (May 15, 2007)

great gonzo said:


> Can you reserve them?
> 
> Gonz.


No. Because they are on offer.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Demon shine makes an awesome clay lube diluted 10:1 so I'll be getting a couple


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

cheers for this. Managed to get 2 at lunch


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

checked my local 2 morrisons both have none in stock


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

fozzy said:


> Demon shine makes an awesome clay lube diluted 10:1 so I'll be getting a couple


tried cortonwood this morning mate none left :/ where else is there? tried barnsley they are gone there too


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

As long as none of you are going to the Reigate branch!! Or we will be going round and round. 

Gonz.


----------



## marco1980 (Mar 10, 2016)

That's a good deal these are £25 quid in Halfords!
:thumb:


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> tried cortonwood this morning mate none left :/ where else is there? tried barnsley they are gone there too


Maybe parkgate in rotherham matey ? (don't leave your car unattended to long though) :lol:


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

Got mine worth having for the price


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

:doublesho None in my morrissions, they did have a huge wheeled crate for £10. You could bury yourself with all your kit in it


----------



## Steviemk6 (Nov 14, 2014)

20 case left in my store, it is in the highlands tho


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Typical my branch doesn't even have a drop of car shampoo, absolutely nothing I mean NOTHING. 

Gonz.


----------



## mirdif64 (Aug 23, 2007)

Steviemk6 said:


> 20 case left in my store, it is in the highlands tho


Which part of the Highlands ? Didn't see any in my local branch today.


----------



## Farquhar (May 15, 2007)

Got one but it was £12 not £5


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

great gonzo said:


> Bloody hell!!!
> I'm up for that, hope there's some left in my local store tonight or I'm going to kick off. Might even beat up a few granny's.
> 
> Gonz.


:lol::lol:


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

fozzy said:


> Maybe parkgate in rotherham matey ? (don't leave your car unattended to long though) :lol:


hahaha ye good call :lol: did you try see if they had any in fozzy?


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Farquhar said:


> Got one but it was £12 not £5


i've heard that as they were originally down to £12 then went to £5 even saw a lad post on one of fiesta pages on facebook he had a receipt showing he paid £2.50 for his!


----------



## Farquhar (May 15, 2007)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> i've heard that as they were originally down to £12 then went to £5 even saw a lad post on one of fiesta pages on facebook he had a receipt showing he paid £2.50 for his!


£2.50!? Wow!


----------



## Actrosman (Oct 23, 2013)

Just off to our local store for a mooch.....had a look on Amazon and their 35 notes!


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

ive heard a few people say the petrol stations have them in stock as well


----------



## Scottcamb (Aug 23, 2009)

yeah my local morrisons petrol station had them, i picked up 5 boxes earlier,


----------



## QPRsteve (Mar 4, 2013)

Can't believe I missed this one, I saw them at £25 and £12.50 but never a fiver! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Saw this on Facebook and it made me chuckle!. All in good fun though









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

And another










Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

marco1980 said:


> That's a good deal these are £25 quid in Halfords!
> 
> :thumb:


Halfords price match so only £5 in halfords too


----------



## captaintomo (Nov 20, 2014)

Tried out the tyre shine and found it useless. Yes it leaves a nice shine for one night (applied it in the evening) but the next day it was completely gone especially because it rained which leaved the tyre looking ****. Having said that though, i do like the snow foam and the spray on shine for drying purposes. Also the APC is decent enough for things like door hinges.


----------



## HubertK (Mar 12, 2015)

Tried my local and out of stock


----------



## Farquhar (May 15, 2007)

captaintomo said:


> Tried out the tyre shine and found it useless. Yes it leaves a nice shine for one night (applied it in the evening) but the next day it was completely gone especially because it rained which leaved the tyre looking ****. Having said that though, i do like the snow foam and the spray on shine for drying purposes. Also the APC is decent enough for things like door hinges.


^^this^^


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

captaintomo said:


> Tried out the tyre shine and found it useless. Yes it leaves a nice shine for one night (applied it in the evening) but the next day it was completely gone especially because it rained which leaved the tyre looking ****. Having said that though, i do like the snow foam and the spray on shine for drying purposes. Also the APC is decent enough for things like door hinges.


Cool - I'll use the tyre shine for arches then!


----------



## jimbo1 (Nov 24, 2007)

I had the same problem with the tyre shine. I had two new back tyres fitted recently and they look fine with a nice wet look, the front two (older ones) look like they haven't had anything put on them - maybe I need to wash the tyres a few times to get all the muck off???


----------



## captaintomo (Nov 20, 2014)

tosh said:


> Cool - I'll use the tyre shine for arches then!


Tried that, was rubbish. Looked good until I drove in the rain and it turned into a spotted runny black/grey mess.



> I had the same problem with the tyre shine. I had two new back tyres fitted recently and they look fine with a nice wet look, the front two (older ones) look like they haven't had anything put on them - maybe I need to wash the tyres a few times to get all the muck off???


You'd think that having a nice clean tire helps but i find it doesn't. My tires get scrubbed each time i wash it weekly with apc or wheel cleaner so they don't get a chance to grime up. Having said that though, it is very important to get tyres cleaned good and dried before dressings. I saw a tip that you can use neat traffic film remover to get them really bloody clean.

It's just a bit of a rubbish product but i don't care because 5 quid got me so much more than that!


----------

